# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  Burgos, excelencia en agua

## Jonasino

[Inodora, incolora e insípida. Son las tres características principales del agua. Aunque está claro que algunas aguas no cumplen ninguna de ellas. Lo malo llega cuando es la del grifo la que no refleja tres de los requisitos indispensables para su consumo.
No es el caso del agua burgalesa, que se sitúa entre las tres mejores de España, según un estudio realizado la Organización de Consumidores y Usuarios.
En mayo del presente año, la OCU tomó una muestra del agua de la red en hogares de 62 municipios del territorio nacional, entre ellos, 50 fueron de capitales de provincia y el resto localidades de pequeño y mediano tamaño.
El objetivo era analizar las características propias de su origen, es decir, su grado de mineralización y dureza, su calidad higiénica y el nivel de posibles contaminantes.]
Fuente: "El Correo de Burgos"
http://www.elcorreodeburgos.com/noti...gua_87554.html

----------

